# I've been busy...



## NancyRogers (May 24, 2010)

I made a four pound batch and divided it to test some FOs.  This is Chocolover's Type from Bert's and Cappuccino (sp) Brulee from Bert's.  Both are discoloring.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And then I used Blackened Amethyst (I cannot spell so I will edit later) from Nature's Garden for this batch:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then I did this one with Black Vetivere Cafe from Southern Garden:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this one is Pistachio Icecream from Daystar





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finally, this one is Monkey Farts from Nature's Garden.  It got in a really big hurry so I had no time to do anything but glop it in the mold.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TFL!


----------



## Tiristia (May 24, 2010)

They look fabulous!


----------



## opalgirl (May 25, 2010)

Very nice.   I love the Blackend Amethyst!


----------



## Bayougirl (May 25, 2010)

Great swirls, are they ITP?  Looks like you've been really busy lately.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 25, 2010)

Thanks.      Yes, those are ITP swirls with some extra bit on top of some of them.


----------



## April (May 25, 2010)

Very lovely soaps.  

I am intriqued by the Monkey Farts....like what does that smell like? LOL.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 26, 2010)

This is the description from Nature's Garden on the Monkey Farts:

This unique fragrance begins with top notes of fresh bananas and juicy grapefruit, middle notes of kiwi, juicy bubblegum, and strawberries; and a hint of vanilla as a base note.

It smells kind of tropical/sweet to me.  I can detect the banana, but the rest is just a  jumble of other fruits and sweet.  I'm not crazy about the scent, but lots of people are and my kids love it...of course that could just be the name.   :wink:


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 26, 2010)

I love the name monkey farts...what a fearless name for a fragrance   

Lovely collection, Nancy!  My fav is the Black Vetivere Cafe.
Looks like you have been busy indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## April (May 26, 2010)

Thank you Nancy.


----------



## ToniD (May 26, 2010)

Wow,    such a nice looking bunch of soaps,


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 26, 2010)

They look GREAT!!


----------



## ewenique (May 27, 2010)

You have been busy!  Very nice soaps!


----------



## Mackie (Jun 6, 2010)

*new soaps*

You are just so talented!


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2010)

Tres, tres jolie.


----------



## tomara (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful soaps.  I have been wanting to try the blackened amethyst.  Is the smell like B & B?


----------



## Sibi (Jun 8, 2010)

Love your soaps, they are so pretty.  If only I could sniff.......


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 8, 2010)

tomara said:
			
		

> Beautiful soaps.  I have been wanting to try the blackened amethyst.  Is the smell like B & B?



To my nose it's not an exact match, but I really really love it.  I'll be ordering a large bottle next time.  I only got two oz to try it out.  Now I'm sad and wish I had more for bath bombs and lotion bars.  I got it at Nature's Garden.


----------



## April (Jun 8, 2010)

@Sibi.

Yes, to sniff these soaps through the computer would be fabulous.  

Maybe in a few years.

Regards,


----------

